# Bits and kits



## ranger801 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey guys, has anyone used bits and kits recently? i need to order some bits(only 2) and seeing how it looks like its a shot in the dark with it, anyone with expierence with them here? or any other sites for that matter? btw im in the US, so how long would it take to recieve the order?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

yeah i have a fair amount of dealings with him, hes a stand up guy


----------



## ranger801 (Mar 2, 2011)

lmao oh wow didnt expect an answer from the actually guy :O +1 in my book XD.
Just a quick question, how long after placing a order would it take to arrive in the united states?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Anywhere between 3 to 7 days, but as with shipping anything over seas we cant be 100% accurate as we are in the hands of the postal gods and customs, The US postal service is pretty quick so shouldnt take too long, if you order tonight it should leave us before the week end and be with you at some point next week.


----------



## i23theone23i (Feb 22, 2011)

LMAO that was classic


----------



## ranger801 (Mar 2, 2011)

Alright, couldnt thank you enough, thanks for the awsome support.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I ordered from them (Norway) and got my bits in 4 days. Free shipping applied, and they didn't try any UPS bullshit. I'd recommend it, although I would expect USA to get orders even later.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

No problem, when you place your order indicate that your from heresy and i will chuck in some extras and if you need any bits advice im on here alot or you can PM me via heresy


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll second that B&K is fast and reliable. My last order i made had only a single item out of more than 40 which had gone out of stock while i was filling up my cart. It was refunded directly into my account within the week.

I placed an order with both B&K and the bitz box (sorry B&K you didn't have the parts in stock) simultaniously and B&K arrived 2 days earlier then the bitz box.



> No problem, when you place your order indicate that your from heresy and i will chuck in some extras and if you need any bits advice im on here alot or you can PM me via heresy


 wait how did i not know about this? BOBSAGGAT!!!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

They are a great company, they even support a podcast called "Interesting Tactics" 

On the note of the original post, the delivery is very swift and the products come exactly as detailed. I only ever use a different bits site when he doesn't have what I want in stock


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Honestly because he's one of the very few who actively seem to be involved in the community if I had a need I couldn't find locally he'd be the one I'd go with.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> I placed an order with both B&K and the bitz box (sorry B&K you didn't have the parts in stock) simultaniously and B&K arrived 2 days earlier then the bitz box.


No need to apologise, its better that you got your parts from somewhere even if it was slower and your second choice  hopefully though our upcoming relocation and expansion will help reduce the amount of out of stock we have :so_happy:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just let me know who you are next time you order guys and i will chuck in some extras, cant promise it will make that much difference to your lives but i have stuff laying around, though i did chuck some extras in a package a few weeks ago and i got an email complaining about it ???
Hopefully should have the grey knights going up for pre order next week too


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Extra stuffs??? Why you bastard, I will e-mail you complaint! Huehuehuehue.

Maybe he was miffed because he's short tempered/ no patience and didn't check that he actually got everything he _did_ order, in addition to the price being the same 

Not that it's... redeeming.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> just let me know who you are next time you order guys and i will chuck in some extras, cant promise it will make that much difference to your lives but i have stuff laying around, though i did chuck some extras in a package a few weeks ago and i got an email complaining about it ???
> Hopefully should have the grey knights going up for pre order next week too


My main e-mail address has Varakir in it, surely you could have worked this out....I don't feel special anymore 

If everyone hasn't swayed you yet, I'll chuck in another recommendation for B&K. On my last order I swear I ordered at like 8pm in the evening and it came next day. I'm not entirely certain that's possible, but i'm sure it happened. 

Shipping times aside, their customer service is second to none and I'd recommend them every single time just for that.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Bless you all ,free rainbows for everyone, seriously though let me know who you are on the comments bit and i will chuck some junk your way if i have any lying around, cant promise it will be any use to you, but i get spare bases and bits we cant shift you can use for base scatter.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

While we're discussing you BitsANDKits....

Just a question from a curious person: How hard is it to keep Space Marine style ML bits in stock?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*Looks at the relative strength of missile launchers in SM and variant lists*

Go figure.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> yeah i have a fair amount of dealings with him, hes a stand up guy


So stand up he is sending me 15 grey knights and a dreadknight for 50 bucks!
:rofl:


Had to say it! but ya he has a nice stock'o'bitz for anything you could want to work on!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, B&K you should add a link to this thread to your sig.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

StalkerZero said:


> While we're discussing you BitsANDKits....
> 
> Just a question from a curious person: How hard is it to keep Space Marine style ML bits in stock?


almost impossible,though its got easier these last few months because of the rouge trader era kits from FW, 2 per pack takes away some of the strain.
Cyclone missile are worse and apothacary kits.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Despite frequently not having what I want in stock, Bits and kits is the best bits service I have used so far. It took almost a month and a half for an order from bitz box to arrive, the war store is expensive, and GW no longer does bitz. I am definitely going to continue to go through them, as long as they have what I want.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

...dicksuck, dicksuck, dicksuck.... 

i joke, he runs a solid business and does care for his image and community. b&k is always the first place i look.


----------



## Yellowfin Tuna (Feb 17, 2011)

B&K is great, I have got loads of stuff from them and it always comes quickly. They even have Mk6 marine helemets in stock from time to time which is better than anywhere else I've found on the web :biggrin:


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

I've contemplated ordering from there a couple times, but I really don't know how to go about dealing with the shift in currencies.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> I've contemplated ordering from there a couple times, but I really don't know how to go about dealing with the shift in currencies.


it will work it all out for you automatically, what ever the exchange rate is when you pay it will convert it for you, so its around $1.61 to the £1 and there are no fees for the conversion or hidden costs, its the cost of the goods plus £1.80 postage maximum ($2.90) or free if you spend over £22 ($35.52)


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I've bought a ton of stuff from *bitsandkits* over the last 18 months or so, many of which are visible on the motley assortment of pustular miscreants in my Death Guard WIP thread, and I recommend him wholeheartedly. He's my first port of call when it comes to hunting down whatever elusive bit I may be after.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

That's not a recommendation of such, mate, all your models are covered in grime and snot and stuff.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Vaz said:


> That's not a recommendation of such, mate, all your models are covered in grime and snot and stuff.


He pays me extra for that :grin:


----------

